# Need help finding a recording.



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Does anyone know if there is (or ever has been) a recording of the following piece of music?

The clip is from the Librivox audiobook How to Listen to Music by Henry Edward Krehbiel.

Johann Jakob Walther - Gallo e Gallina, Sonate für Violine mit beziffertem Bass (1694)

aka Hahn und Henne or Cock and Hen.

http://picosong.com/PdZL

I've checked the internet, Youtube, and the (very) few available CD's of this man's work.

I have a suspicion that this piece of music is only available in sheet music form; Which is too bad, because I don't read music.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

